# The Reception > Sentiments Express >  HungerStrike-We Need Your Support

## kadambarivaidya

Social activist anna Hazare has declared a hungerstrike till death in protest against corruption in India.Let us all support him

----------


## kadambarivaidya

so the protest worked and the government inally passed a bill saying that all politicians will be accountable for any corruption done by them and strict action will be taken against them.

----------


## Yawarkamal

CONGRATS ONLY BILLS PASSED EVERWHERE ...WHAT ABOUT Political Hunger Strike in India  Baba Ramdev

----------


## kadambarivaidya

Baba Ramdev crusade was a farce and as far as anna Hazare fast was concerned he is going to do it again on 16 of august at jantarmantar India as the government failed to deliever what it had promised

----------

